# Similar in Style to Weber's Concertos



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I know that each composer has their own unique flair, but I discovered Weber not too terribly long ago, and the more I hear the more I'm enjoying his works, particularly his concertos (and not just his Clarinet ones). So I was curious if I could get some suggestions as to a few composers who seem to have a similar style. I particularly enjoy how the music in his concertos seem to... flow, for lack of a better word. You can tell he's at the start of the Romantic Era, but you can definitely hear the Classical Era roots in his music. The only composer I know of that has SOME similarities is Mendelssohn. So I'd appreciate any suggestions of composers or concertos that are similar, and again I'm looking for a style similar to his concertos. Thanks!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

You might try scanning a list of composers that lived around the same time as him. Also, composers he was influenced by and composers he himself influenced. Of these latter, you mentioned Mendelssohn. Wikipedia also lists Liszt and Chopin. Furthermore, Berlioz thought enough of his Invitation to the Dance to orchestrate it, so Berlioz could be another lead for you.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

You might want to take a look at the output of Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837). He was a near contemporary of Weber and his concerti may well fit the bill. He wrote at least five for piano, at least one for violin, one for bassoon and one for trumpet.

There's also Louis Spohr (1784-1959) - in addition to fifteen(!) violin concerti there are also four nice concerti for clarinet.

Both of these composers represent the period when Classicism and Romanticism were on the cusp but they predominantly stayed within the classical tradition, despite one or two of their later works having a mild sprinkling of Romantic seasoning.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> You might want to take a look at the output of Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837). He was a near contemporary of Weber and his concerti may well fit the bill. He wrote at least five for piano, at least one for violin, one for bassoon and one for trumpet.
> 
> There's also Louis Spohr (1784-1959) - in addition to fifteen(!) violin concerti there are also four nice concerti for clarinet.
> 
> Both of these composers represent the period when Classicism and Romanticism were on the cusp but they predominantly stayed within the classical tradition, despite one or two of their later works having a mild sprinkling of Romantic seasoning.


I actually have already listened to both of those composers. I have several of their works, including most of Hummel's Concertos (I love Hummel's works), and all of Spohr's Clarinet Concertos. I'll look into his Violin ones though. Great suggestions anyways!! Thanks.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Investigate the music of Bernhard Crusell (1775-1838): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernhard_Crusell

He was a celebrated clarinettist and wrote fine concertos and chamber works, many featuring the clarinet.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Investigate the music of Bernhard Crusell (1775-1838): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernhard_Crusell
> 
> He was a celebrated clarinettist and wrote fine concertos and chamber works, many featuring the clarinet.


I also have recordings of all of his Clarinet Concertos (as well as Franz Krommer's), but it has been a while. I need to listen to them again, and perhaps dive a little deeper into his musical output. Thanks.


----------

